

GitHub adds a dashboard showing all issues for all your projects - mcantelon
https://github.com/blog/941-issues-dashboard

======
RyanMcGreal
I'm consistently impressed with the steady, incremental and elegant
improvements github keeps making to their service. _This_ is how you delight
your users.

~~~
devth
exactly.

------
oscardelben
Great addition. i would like to know what's preventing them to show
organizations issues for organizations I belong to.

~~~
danielhfrank
+1 for this. Rather frustrating that "Assigned to you" includes those from my
organization's repositories, but "In your repositories" does not. It's not
that the language is that hard to follow, it's just not quite the
functionality I was hoping for

~~~
josegonzalez
From my experience with the organization apis, it appears as though there is a
completely separate structure behind it's management, and as such adding
support for organizations to new features might actually be a bit haphazard.

------
ammmir
this is a good step in the right direction for getting a quick glance. also,
it would be nice if they added attachment support (if just images) to issue
comments, too.

on a related note, my team is working on <http://inboxissues.com/> \- a
browser extension that bridges customer support emails with issues in github.
it helps you easily triage issues without leaving your inbox. and once a bug
fix or feature gets committed, you can effortlessly notify customers who were
waiting on that feature.

~~~
antonioe
...and the ability to prioritize issues, burn down, and a standup report would
be nice. This is definitely in the right direction.

------
udp
Any chance of being able to delete issues?

I've previously opened issues as a test, assuming I'd be able to remove them
afterwards. They're now permanently attached to my repository.

~~~
jrockway
You can probably delete and recreate the whole repository.

~~~
udp
True, but I'd lose my watchers and things if I did that.

------
capkutay
Up to now i've only used svn...perhaps it's time to try github

~~~
bjg
Github actually supports SVN read/write support.

<https://github.com/blog/644-subversion-write-support>

------
lenary
FINALLY! Been waiting for this for ages!

------
arturadib
Woooohoooo, they've heard me!! :D

